# New Chieftain



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi everybody

My new Chieftain will be ready on the 9th to pick up, just in time to go to Spain on the 14th. Brave or what ? 8O This will be the third time I have done this with new van's. Touch wood it will all go OK :roll:.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi RainDancer,

Well we have recently taken delivery of our new twin axle Auto Trail Cheyenne (nicknamed Winnie) with the new Fiat Ducato cab and if you are as pleased and as thrilled with the Chieftain as we are with the Cheyenne model then you will be one happy guy! . 

We are delighted with the layout and it is absolutely perfect for us and we cannot fault it in any way and it really ticks all the right boxes. My biggest thrill is having fixed beds as our last motorhome had an end lounge and its really nice now to just fall into a comfortable and ready made up bed at the end of the day. I love the full sized end bathroom too and the way it has proper wooden floor to ceiling doors partitioning the bedrooms and bathroom from the kitchen/lounge area.

I don't drive Winnie myself even though I do drive (I daren't - she's far too big) and so it's my hubby who does all that stuff :roll: but I do know he is well impressed with everything about the new engine and cab and that says a lot cos he is usually quite pinnicky with such things. He keeps raving about how well she handles etc lol! So if your new Chieftain has the new Fiat Ducato cab then all I can say is you are in for a very pleasant suprise and driving it should certainly help to make your journey down to Spain a very enjoyable one.

All the best and good luck with your new toy .......... fingers crossed there will be no teething problems and most of all enjoy your trip!

Sue


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Sonesta
Thanks for reply  

I currently have an 840 and yes it is a super van. I have had it now for 2 years without any problems. I did have a chip fitted to increase the bhp from 126 to 152 which made it fly. The Chieftain is on the new style cab and has the 157 bhp engine fitted. I have been in touch with the manufactures of the chip and it can be remapped to fit my new van which will increase it to 189 bhp (bit scary). But I will see how it goes first. I have had 2 new Autotrails without any problems I just hope this one will be as good as the rest. The Chieftain was an offer I could not turn down, it was the only reason I changed plus the large kitchen and the large garage. It will be fun for the next few days changing every thing over. :wav:


----------

